# Miley and cousin Elmo



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Elmo ( mileys cousin) Got his first haircut yesterday so thought id post a pic to show how gorgeous he is.He is only 6 months old but already much bigger than miley but i guess thats not hard to beat.Wasnt sure which pic to post so posted them both x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are both lovely - little and large


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are both gorgeous xxx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh what a lovely picture they look like best friends, bet they can get up to mischief?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both so beautiful. I love Miley's ears. I want to grow Willow's but they keep curling up instead of growing long. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

They look so good together.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah! very cute!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Both absolutely gorgeous - what kind of mix are they? Is the small one american toy??


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

The small one miley is an american toy cockapoo and the larger one elmo is an american miniature cockapoo xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They are both really cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mandym said:


> The small one miley is an american toy cockapoo and the larger one elmo is an american miniature cockapoo xxx


I thought they were! Both gorgeous and look so cute together!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . they are sooooo cute!! I just want to kiss those faces!!!!! Precious!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mandy, what a gorgeous picture. I can't believe how much Elmo has grown. Miley is an absolute sweetheart :love-eyes: .


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I've died and gone to heaven :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Absolutely stunning pair ... I never realised just how dinky Miley is ....

Gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh look at the size of your little ginger fluff ball .. that photo really is great for showing how cute and petit she really is   Elmo is rather scrummy too xxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He makes Miley look even more dinky! Bless her. Beauties.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both adorable!


----------

